# Neighbor complaints about dirt on their property from our jobsite



## EricKneff (Feb 20, 2014)

Precision10, absolutely. Unfortunately, we're in a field that can annoy neighbors. Annoyed people usually try to get the upper hand with the law. In any case, evidence is your best friend. Great suggestion with date and time stamps, those will be your best friends if they try to take action against you. Invest a little time and money in documentation and save yourself a headache with self-entitled neighbors.


----------



## jumbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Even if you took all the proper precautions to deal with the soil issue, if I felt your job site caused this to my lawn we'd be rolling around on the ground.


----------



## All City (Feb 22, 2013)

jumbo said:


> Even if you took all the proper precautions to deal with the soil issue, if I felt your job site caused this to my lawn we'd be rolling around on the ground.


That would be good video from the cameras he just put up.


----------



## DeanDeMar (Feb 23, 2014)

@jumbo - either you're just a wise ass or gay Eitherway your comment did little to help answer this post . Leave your stupid comments to yourself


----------



## jumbo (Apr 26, 2009)

DeanDeMar said:


> @jumbo - either you're just a wise ass or gay Eitherway your comment did little to help answer this post . Leave your stupid comments to yourself


Wise ass? Some times. Gay? Never (yet). Did the guys yard look like that before your work commenced? If yes, then the guys a jerk. If not, then you're at fault. A pissed off home owner doesn't always mean he's being unreasonable. There's USUALLY a good reason for it. Are your subs or YOU pulling into a mud hole job site then then dragging it out onto the road every night at quitting time. Just because I didn't say what you want to hear doesn't mean I'm stupid. For Christ sakes. Every time I turn this site on I see sh:t I think is stupid but I don't tell any body not to comment because I don't agree with them.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

On the one hand, I see the neighbor's point. Especially if they have manicured lawn. 

On the other hand, is one expected to install wind breaks in situations like this? BTW, are you dealing with dirt or sand? Is it making drifts? Maybe install some fencing to block some of the wind. Might get you in good with the neighbors, since they talk.

Or how about offering the neighbor to install some wind screen fencing at his material expense? Bang in some posts and call it a day.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Did the neighbor's home just magically build itself? It too was a job site at one time! .....Some people !.. It's just dirt and grass.


----------

